# Cognac Accompaniment



## PremiumsOnly (Jul 28, 2007)

I am a big cognac buff, and love to accompany every cigar with a snifter of the fine nectar. Any cognac fanatics that love to do the same? I am in the market for a new bottle and could use some new avenues to look down.

I really enjoy Remy XO for its sharp opening, smoky flavor, and sweet honey finish. It's one of my tops for blends, but the single grape varieties are what I save for special occasions. Pierre Ferrand Abel is my favorite in that category, if only too expensive for general consumption.

Any cognac guys out there, let me know your favorites, and importantly, why?


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I know it's not an amazing cognac or anything (and its cliche!) but I just had some Hennessey with my Cuesta Rey and it seemed to pair well!

I just turned 21 this past summer so I've been sampling a lot of differnet types of "adult beverages".Hennessey is probably one of my favorites. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

I like claudes XO extra.... http://www.claudechateliercognac.com/en/produits.php#extra..its only a $30 bottle but it has a nice chocolaty, nutty, leathery taste, The bottles I buy dont last very long prob a week. I highly rcomend gving it a try, for the money it well exceeds the price. on a quick not thers a german brandy called Asbauch.. http://www.drinkswap.com/ingredients/ingredient.asp?ingredient_id=7300 it to is only about 25-30 a bottle it is a very sweet brandy very similiar to some cognacs kind of a hidden gem some folks dont know about, also recomend giving that try, I think you guys will like it.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

Bump, I like this thread


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

bumb..


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

I like brandy but I have never tried it with cigars. Thanks for the info.


----------

